# Communal emperor scorpion set up



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Any one had half a dozen emps loving together? I have one at the moment and fancy getting some more for him/her to interact with. Any thoughts? What sort of sex ratio and how much space per scorp? I know they are territorial


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*c*

yer i had three babys now i have one and i had two adults in together and one killed the other one best to buy them as a pair than to interduce them


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

ive kept 8 together in a 3 foot tank with out problems, you just need to provide them with alot of hides and make sure they all feed properly. the dynamics are same you just have to provide a little more for the amount of scorpions your keeping together. besides that, just scorps of a similar size really.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

emps can live very happily as a colony as long as theres 1 m & the rest f
personally i think they need around 10" of floor space per scorp & lots of hides or you get fall outs.
as for introducing new tank mates -
theres usually a half hour scuffle then peace


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool, im really doing it in the hope of seeing some interesting behaviour. Is there much chance of this? I was also under the impresion they would just scrap a bit and not kill eachother. Is this true as im quite attatched to my little dude wouldent want any harm to come to him/her...


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it depends, if there isn't much space they will more then just scrap and may kill each other. But if there is enough room for one to retreat to a hide of it's own that's decently spaced from the other scorps hides it should be ok, sometimes scorps will tolerate each other and even feed together but then i suppose sometimes their just not in the mood for friends.:lol2:

I've heard desert hairy's make a better communal scorp, maybe if your concerned about your Emperor you could buy 3-4 desert hairy's and give them a nice set up, their a little smaller then emperors too so it might be eaiser to give them the room they need.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

from your replies it seems you cant sex the 1 you have ?
this would make getting a colony of perfectly sexed scorps a bit of a problem .
maybe you could find a local petshop to sex the 1 you have first ?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

salad dodger said:


> from your replies it seems you cant sex the 1 you have ?
> this would make getting a colony of perfectly sexed scorps a bit of a problem .
> maybe you could find a local petshop to sex the 1 you have first ?


Im pretty sure its a male i have some pics somewere of the underside that i used but they could be better. Will get some pics up though some time to see what people think. Its to do with those cillia gill type things isnt it?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

joeyboy said:


> I think it depends, if there isn't much space they will more then just scrap and may kill each other. But if there is enough room for one to retreat to a hide of it's own that's decently spaced from the other scorps hides it should be ok, sometimes scorps will tolerate each other and even feed together but then i suppose sometimes their just not in the mood for friends.:lol2:
> 
> I've heard desert hairy's make a better communal scorp, maybe if your concerned about your Emperor you could buy 3-4 desert hairy's and give them a nice set up, their a little smaller then emperors too so it might be eaiser to give them the room they need.


I do like the look of these. Are they aride species?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

yes H.arizonensis is an arid species they can be kept comunally but i found there to be more cannibalism between them compared to communal P.imperators. Plus H.arizonensis are alot more expensive to play trial and error communaly lmao
just always remember if ur introducing another take ur old one out swap the tank around a bit mix the substrate uo then put them both back in otherwise the original scorp will defend it lol
scorpions very interesting not very smart lmao


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

yes their arid, not sure if these are the same guys but it says these live in colonies Golden Desert Scorpion (Scorpio maurus palmatus) Available. Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

These desert hairys sound pretty cool though i will probably stick with emps for now. Cheers though.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

desert hairys are very much NON communal
do not try to keep more than 1 in a tank


----------

